# Pathology Website on Hashimoto's thyroiditis



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.pathologyoutlines.com/topic/thyroidhashimotosthyroiditis.html

It's got lots of "pretty" pictures too! :a1Thyroid:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prolixity2013 said:


> http://www.pathologyoutlines.com/topic/thyroidhashimotosthyroiditis.html
> 
> It's got lots of "pretty" pictures too! :a1Thyroid:


I love pathology; thank you so much for posting this pathology site. I have it bookmarked!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm still bummed my surgeon wouldn't take pictures of my thyroid for me once he took it out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> I'm still bummed my surgeon wouldn't take pictures of my thyroid for me once he took it out.


Maybe you should have taken a zip lock bag w/you. LOL!!!!!


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks for the site


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

lol @jenny v...I asked my ENT did she have pics of my thyroid when she removed it..and she looked at me crazy and said no...i totally forgot to ask before surgery.


----------

